# "The Church"



## Fiction

About five years ago in New York City their was this strain going around for about a month only known as "The Church". As I remember it, it was a very dense sticky bud coated with a white layer of crystals/hairs. Smelled like church ashes. Smoked it with a friend got laid out and My question is..has anyone else heard of it? or even better..has anyone smoked it recently?


----------



## LdyLunatic

can't say i have ever heard of it


----------



## Fiction

I was just askin bout it on the forum and now Its actually made a comeback..here's a pic. I smokes so nicely..heavy long lasting high. tastes amazing.


----------



## macassa

The Church has been for sale by a few seed banks in Europe by Greenhouse Seeds.It comes in a feminized version only.Good luck trying to get some beans because they are sold out fast.


----------



## bluntdoc

although i have never heard of any seed bank carrying this srain, and having heard from a very reliable source that Church is a clone only strain, i cant comment as to whether its ever been commercially available.  i have however had the pleasure of smoking quite a bit of it.  im a new yorker through and through and about a year ago a friend of mine recieved a clone of the infamous Church.  although he refused to give me a clone he did give me an ounce of finely cured pure Church.  imagine Rosary beads with a hint of Haze and you've got the flavor to a tee.  To tell you the truth the only strains which have rivaled this beauty in my opinion is some pure East Coast Sour Diesel, or some origional brother's grimm Cindy99.

Blunt Doctor


----------



## Stoney Bud

Being a non-Catholic, I've got to ask:

1. The smell of church ashes?

2. The smell of rosary beads?

Somehow, I don't think either is meant literally...


----------



## flipmode

sound like a made up name i used to call my good bud the beacon or fluffy


----------



## Viracocha711

Here you can buy some made up seeds... http://www.alibongo.co.uk/catalog/p...=1252&oscsid=856729bc2c1e795d557d175ecbce1360


----------



## Burnout

_Thanks for the link Viracocha, did you ever order something from them ? _


----------



## DeadlyEight

Yah the DOC sells the fem version of Greenhouse "THe Curch" probably still sold out thou... it definitly looks like something that should be grown if at all possbile


----------



## albasketball3424

I ordered  "the church" from drchronic a month and a week ago and haven't gotten it yet. I heard he is pretty reliable but this is my first time i have bought off of him. I email him yesterday and he said give it a few more weeks. "the church" sounds fantastic and hopefully mine will come


----------



## DeadlyEight

albasketball3424 said:
			
		

> I ordered "the church" from drchronic a month and a week ago and haven't gotten it yet. I heard he is pretty reliable but this is my first time i have bought off of him. I email him yesterday and he said give it a few more weeks. "the church" sounds fantastic and hopefully mine will come


 
your post just contributed to my grow envy.... just a little longer until i can get my setup =P


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon

the church is one of greenhouseseeds.nl strains its cheap for what you get my buddy grew it high in cbd and cbn


----------



## albasketball3424

I have a little update on dr chronic and my church seeds.

for anyone that doesnt know my story i ordered some seeds from drc chronic about 5 months ago and didnt recieve them yet. I exchanged emails with dr chronic around a month ago saying i didnt get my seeds and he said wait a month. they didnt come and i emailed him back a month later and said he would ship them again. Not really expecting anything at all about a week later sure enough my CHURCH seeds showed up. I was suppose to get 4 females and he gave me 5. hopefully they will al germinate and dr chronic is a good site.


----------



## kb3159

Ya ordered the church myself. I have one going that i plan to bonsai and keep as a mother, and Dr. chronic is a great site, luckily ive never had any problems but im glad to hear you got your seeds.


----------



## SMoKING Blees

YEA! i picked up an oz of that on 420, it only lasted about the same length as a Curch service, i think thats why they called it that...


----------



## Viracocha711

What is the buzz like? It says very social high, I like that type of buzz when friends come over to chat!


----------



## SplitManJ

hello everyone.  i have not smoked any of the church strain yet.  if it has the smoke and potency like everyone says it has, i cant wait until my plants are harvested, dried and cured!
i got 10 seeds from "greenhouseseeds" for a very low price, and all of the seeds germinated 100%  my plants are in flowering stage now, i started them on 12/12 flowering after only 30 days.  they were all around a foot tall.  i have 8 plants under 1400 watts (3 under 400 watt, and 5 under 1000 watt)
all my plants are doing very nicely, growing in a "passive hydroponic" type grow.  also these plants are very bushy!  they were all bushy from the start, even when they were less than a foot tall!  they are all around 2-3 weeks into flowering now, and are from 18-27" tall.  they dont drink too much nutes, they have been a complete pleasure to grow so far and if the yield is even close to what is advertised and what other people tell me they get from this strain, im going to be one happy person!
good luck to everyone else who grows this strain!  ill let you all know what the yield is and how the smoke is after i harvest!

this is a perfect link to see how the church grows! youtube.com/watch?v=7h2BKfvYsNM
 its a direct link on youtube from the people who grow and sell the seeds to you (greenhouseseed co)


----------



## livenhigh

i am growing church also but mine are yongins, i got mine from hempdepot cheap fem and i also got 99% germ so good seeds, and the youtube thing awsome, i wish all seedbanks did that


----------



## Kupunakane

Yeah Butters, I watched the youtube.com/watch?v=7h2BKfvYsNM   
that was a trip to watch and what a lip smacker that's got to be.
Gonna have to try that one
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Viracocha711

WOW...I can't wait! I have two little girlies who are two weeks old from germination!

PLEASE DO A SMOKE REPORT HERE WHEN YOU GUYS BABIES ARE DONE!
THANKS


----------



## SplitManJ

UPDATE - my plants have been in 12/12 flower for a few weeks...100% female!  2 things left to report about church seeds:  yield and quality of smoke...
i got a few more weeks left before i can report those...


----------



## SplitManJ

hey everyone!  its been a while since i harvestes, but ill give everyone my results!
8 plants under 1400 watts (1 x 1000w & 1 x 400w lights)
grown from seeds
used wet paper towel method for germ
grown in passive hydroponic grow buckets
veg for 27 days under all MH light
flower for 63 days under all HP light
dried for 10 days
dry weight result was 21.91 oz (2.74 oz avg per plant)

i did not measure what my best plant harvested weight was, i was way too tired from harvesting, etc

i did send some to friends, and EVERY single person who has tried my church bud says its GREAT!  one guy even said its the best he's ever smoked!

i used a cheap metal pipe to smoke some...didnt like it at all, VEDRY harsh smoke!  i rolled some of my own J's, and it was still kind of hard to smoke.
the result from the smoke when i harvested, is a VERY strong smoke, (and everyone i gave this to agrees) comes on kind of slow, but is VERY strong and potent!

very easy to grow (me being a newbie too!), good yield i think, right at end the branches were so heavy they started to lean and break!  smell was SUPER powerful near 2+ weeks before harvest!  VERY thick, dense heavy buds and colas within 3+ weeks before harvest!

i give 2 thumbs up for church and will grow again soon!


----------



## BurntBeyondRecogition

This strain was named by the members of system of a down.. i believe you can check book of big buds 3 for more information on the church...


----------



## SplitManJ

the church seeds are available online again.  the bad news is i ordered 15 seeds, and 5 of them didnt crack at all.
when i ordered another 10 seeds, i told greenhouse seeds co. about my 5 dead seeds, and they gave me another 5 seeds free to replace the dead ones i had before, with my new order of 10 seeds.  ok not bad, that was nice of them.
heres the bad news: another 5 dead seeds!
whats going on with these seeds now?  when i grew them before, all the seeds germinated 100%!
im growing more now, but will definitely switch to another strain.  even though these are easy to grow, and fairly cheap seeds, i have to spend twice as much money to get enough seeds germinated!  maybe i can save one of my plants now as a mother church, but i think im going to switch and order some seeds for chronic, white rhino, white russian, or ak-47 from now on...
good luck to everyone, and i hope your church seeds germinate, grow easy, big yields, and smoke really good!


----------



## marcnh

Just my two cents on this strain.  If you live in the PNW with all the rain and humidity, greenhouse really stresses this strain WILL NOT MOLD those are their exact words.  He said "it simply will not mold"


----------



## SplitManJ

nope!  youre right!  i live in a HOT, humid climate / area, and i have not ever experienced any mold growing on my church plants!
i hope other strains i plan on growing soon do not mold like the church!
my last order of 20 seeds from greenhouse co did NOT arrive!  so be carefull when ordering from that company guys!


----------



## Tyani7505

Hey, i'm new to the forums, and just wanted to say hello.

I recently procured some seeds while taking a recent trip to amsterdam. Does anyone know how long these "The Church" seeds take to germinate? It's been 24 hours so far, and nothing has happened. I heard certain strains take up to a week to germinate, while others do it in 24 hours. Does anyone have any clue about this strain?


----------



## SplitManJ

Tyani7505 said:
			
		

> Hey, i'm new to the forums, and just wanted to say hello.
> 
> I recently procured some seeds while taking a recent trip to amsterdam. Does anyone know how long these "The Church" seeds take to germinate? It's been 24 hours so far, and nothing has happened. I heard certain strains take up to a week to germinate, while others do it in 24 hours. Does anyone have any clue about this strain?



just 24 hours?  wow, every pack of seeds ive ever had take at least 48 hours to crack!  and most of them are cracked on planted witihin a 2-4 day period.  church usually used to take me 2-4 days for them all to crack.


----------



## Midnight Toker

Whoa. For me when i germinate it only takes me a day or two to have a root..then i plant it and in about 2 days to surface. A week? Wow


----------



## Tyani7505

They have germinated! Super excited. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush

im growing The Church now. 3rd week of flower and tricomes are come in jus as nice as the buds are. the seeds popped preeth quick for me. Paper towel in a dvd case on top of the tv. within in 24 hrs they cracked by the next morning i see a tap root.they started growing slow for a few weeks on me but they grew outta it and showed really nice growth and branching. They can also take up quite a bit of nutes, they love that "N". watch for leaves to yellow at around 2-3 weeks of veg and flower!!!! For flower gives them a dose of veg nutes for week 3 and 4. mine stoped yellowing when i introduced the "N" back wit the mix. But all in all so far i like growing it and WILL end up crossing it.


----------

